# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Keep on the Shadowfell Request(4e DnD)

## onlie2005

While I am very happy that I am currently in a 4e DnD game I still have a soft spot for this module and the follow up ones. So I guess it could not hurt to ask if any DM would be willing to give this a shot. Again here are some preferences but am willing to be flexible and accept whatever the DM is comfortable with. Any takers?

-game set either in the Forgotten Realms(preferrably) or Nentir Vale, here is an outline on how to convert the module to the forgotten realms
-Essentials character classes but am willing to stick to the PHBs.
-backgrounds and themes
-unusual characters such as child wizards; am desperate enough to be in a 4e game though so I will go with what the DM is comfortable with.

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Not a DM, but Id be happy to join as a player.

----------


## Buufreak

No DM here, but with the things listed i could be interested as a player.

----------


## onlie2005

Bump. I would really like to do this.

----------


## onlie2005

It's my birthday today. maybe I will get lucky and a DM will agree to run this.

----------


## onlie2005

I really want to do this. Is there any DM willing? Pretty please?

----------


## Rakaydos

{Scrubbed}

----------


## Buufreak

Have you tried checking the 4e discord channel?

----------


## onlie2005

Still looking.

----------


## Xihirli

Maybe try here? 
https://discord.gg/hhVXjtJ
Its a group dedicated to 4th edition

----------

